# thyroid/bladder



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

To go along with my long list of symptoms, I'm now having trouble with bladder infections.....I'm wondering if it could have some kind of connection with my thryoid problem....It seems like whenever my original symptoms are at their worse, I also get a bladder infection....Just curious if I need to bring it up to the doc....And if there is a connection, why??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> To go along with my long list of symptoms, I'm now having trouble with bladder infections.....I'm wondering if it could have some kind of connection with my thryoid problem....It seems like whenever my original symptoms are at their worse, I also get a bladder infection....Just curious if I need to bring it up to the doc....And if there is a connection, why??


There can be a connection due to autoimmune problems. Most likely your thyroid disease is autoimmune.

Did I give you the list of antibodies to have checked?


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

No I didn't get a list......but I have had a perosidase antibodies test that was over 1,000 and thyroglobulin that was 95 (are they both part of the antibodies test?)


----------

